# Blood Python Health Problem please help!



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

I just purchased a sumatran blood python and he has a slight weeze/whistle when breathing, the humidity levels are at 85-90% and the temperature isat 80-90 degrees. Does anyone know what the problem could be and how I could fix it. Thanks for your help1


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

did you buy it from a pet store ... and if its been just a couple days i would take it back or at least try. this could be a respiratory infection or a parasite overload. if it can not be replace it will need to see a vet


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Sounds like an Upper Respiratory Infection. It's very commmon with wild-caught snakes because of the conditions they have endure in the time between being caught and the consumer purchasing the snake.

This may require the help of a qualified exotic animal vet. I know they are absurdly expensive.

Here is a link on respiratory infections in snakes: http://www.icon.co.za/~mvdmerwe/resp_d.htm


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Mine had that too. I raised the temp, i think your humidity is too high as well, ge the temp up to around 95 and lower humidity to around 65 and you should be good...worked for me at least.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Yes I think that the humidity level is too high and should be droped to the 50 - 60% level. Raising the temperature may help depending on how bad the infection is, getting a vets opinion would be ideal. I forgot to add in this caresheet on Blood Pythons.


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> Yes I think that the humidity level is too high and should be droped to the 50 - 60% level. Raising the temperature may help depending on how bad the infection is, getting a vets opinion would be ideal. I forgot to add in this caresheet on Blood Pythons.


Thank you very much


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

One other thing, i was just wondering if it was normal for a blood to have a lump near the ventral orifice. He hasn't gone to the bathroom yet and I fed him a mouse last week on friday. In fact, I've had him for maybe 2.5 to 3 weeks now and he stil hasn't gone. Is this normal? The lump near his backside is about the size of a small marble and he is about 2.5 feet long. I think I might be worrying to much about this snake seeing that it requires such spot-on conditions, but I can't help but worry that he might have a bowel impaction or irregularity. I talked to the person who sold it to me and he said it was nothing, but I think I would just like a second opinion. If anyone can help that would be greatly appreciated, thanx.


----------



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

bloods need higher humidity, 90 is alittle to high you should be ok at 70% and i would up the temps like someone else said, if the respitory doesnt go away you will need to see a vet, if the respitory infection gets bad enough it could kill the snake.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

make sure he has a large bowl to soak in that will help with his bathroom problem .. you could as leave him in a bucket with a little water in over night and it will most likely crap


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

Hello again, he had a bowel movement today, one other question though; I dropped the humidity levels to about 60 and I noticed some dried up patches of scales on his side and on his head that are starting to peel, however, he still has a whistle when he breathes. If anyone can help me with this new problem, that would be great. I realy don't understand what it is I am doing wrong, I have been going off of like 5 different care sheets on the internet and what they have to say and yet I still have problems. And im almost sure my thermometers and humidexes are working because I have 2 of each in the tank. thank you


----------



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

the respitory wont go away over night, what other snakes you kept before ? get a digital temp gun bloods are usually for experienced keepers


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

I own a central american boa, a red tail, and a rainbow, but I've never owned a python and blood pythons are among my favourite serpents. Boas are easy to care for though, My one boa is just over 3 years old and she has never had a problem before. But a digital temp/humidex gun was recommended from the previous owner. His health problems aren't severe right now, but maybe it's best that I take him to a vet before any of the situations gets worse.


----------



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

a vet is always a good idea, its hard to give info out over the comp with out really seeing the animal.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Have you checked for any unshed skin on the head or near the nostrils? My friend had this problem with his blood.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

As others have said - a vet is your best bet and something I highly recommend. Short of that a qualified, experienced herpotologist or hobbyist with extensive familiarity with RI and blood pythons specifically could possibly be substituted.

Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

thanx for everything everybody


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi again, my blood's condition has not gotten worse, however, it has not been getting better either. I took her to the vet and she is now on a daily suppliment of .16 mg of baytril which the vet seemed to think that this will help her condition. I've done some reading up on it and it seems to be commonly used in the cases of bacterial infections in reptiles (from what I hear). The veternary practice I took her to said they work on exotic species of pets (including reptiles) but it just seemed to me that I knew more about this python than she did. Has anyone used baytril before on a snake and had success with the drug? One other question; in general, what does is it mean when a snake rubs the side of its head on the ground or on the side of the terrarium? Thank you


----------



## jparker1167 (Nov 11, 2007)

my friend uses baytril for snakes with repspitory infections


----------

